# Top Speed For Bmw 530i?



## BIG DAD (Nov 30, 2006)

I was told stock 530i/2003 with no mods and sports package had a top speed of
130 miles per hour.:dunno: 

If so what if the safe crusing speed maybe 120mph?


Is shark injector worth the monies?:dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

250.5 mph. It's just 1 mph from the fastest production car in the world.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

BIG DAD said:


> I was told stock 530i/2003 with no mods and sports package had a top speed of
> 130 miles per hour.:dunno:
> 
> If so what if the safe crusing speed maybe 120mph?
> ...


#1: Yes.... 130 mph (or thereabouts) is correct

#2: Under ideal (i.e., safe) conditions, 120 would be OK

#3: No....many on this forum have tried it.... not enough gain to justify the expense

Regards,
Bob


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

120....safre cruising speed in Maryland...:eeps:


----------



## WalterMiddy (Dec 1, 2006)

e60lover said:


> 120....safre cruising speed in Maryland...:eeps:


What about in California, what is a safe cruising speed there?:rofl:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

e60lover said:


> 120....safre cruising speed in Maryland...:eeps:


There are plenty of places once you get out of the urban areas and busy interstates. You just gotta know where  Of course, most of the time there's enough traffic to make such speeds downright wrong.


----------



## Brian McKinney (Sep 22, 2006)

> #3: No....many on this forum have tried it.... not enough gain to justify the expense


I would actually like to see 0-60 times or quarter mile times, I have heard it increasing MPG if you dont have a lead foot, better throttle response and the 7,000 RPM redline which does improve overall HP and torque band, seems to be better, but maybe your right is it worth $350, are the pullies a better buy at $250


----------



## Mister Chow (Jan 1, 2006)

If you believe this review the top speed should be north of 140mph. But that could depend on whether they got their hands on a "special" 528i. A 0-60 time of 6.8 is pretty impressive.

http://www.autocarmagazine.com/CarReviews/RoadTestsOnTheRoad/BMW-5-Series-528i-SE/200076/


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Brian McKinney said:


> I would actually like to see 0-60 times or quarter mile times, I have heard it increasing MPG if you dont have a lead foot, better throttle response and the 7,000 RPM redline which does improve overall HP and torque band, seems to be better, but maybe your right is it worth $350, are the pullies a better buy at $250


Enough `festers have tried it and found no *appreciable* difference over stock.
As far as pullies go, they only benefit you if your engine spends a lot of time at high RPMs.... the downside is that in normal street driving, they cause all your belt-driven accessories to run *slower* than they were designed for, which is not a good thing. Sorry, but there`s no "free lunch" when it comes to mods....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

BIG DAD said:


> I was told stock 530i/2003 with no mods and sports package had a top speed of
> 130 miles per hour.:dunno:
> 
> If so what if the safe crusing speed maybe 120mph?
> ...


The car is capable of safely cruising at 130mph, or more with the right tires. The issues of safety (physical and legal) are not car related. I don't think the shark injector is worth it just to remove the speed limiter.


----------



## Brian McKinney (Sep 22, 2006)

I have gone 146 in a WRX, but I had a $3500 coil over race suspension and race tires on...had I not had the combination of those...no way in hell would I have tried it


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

WalterMiddy said:


> What about in California, what is a safe cruising speed there?:rofl:


155 of course......:eeps:


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

BIG DAD said:


> I was told stock 530i/2003 with no mods and sports package had a top speed of
> 130 miles per hour.:dunno:
> 
> If so what if the safe crusing speed maybe 120mph?
> ...


When I did my ED in 2003 I took some German brochures from the delivery center. A European Spec 530i has an electronically limited speed of 250kph.

On the autobahn we drove for hours on end at speeds between 100 and 120. When we got the car back here we couldn't believe how rediculous it is to keep such a car down to 80mph.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

I had my e39 at 133 mph and it was still climbing when I ran out of straight road.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

During ED I briefly hit 140 mph in my 530i6, but mostly ran 100-125 mph.

Brochure says "electronically limited to 155 mph"


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

250km LIMITED


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

e60lover said:


> 155 of course......:eeps:


lol


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

AntDX316 said:


> lol


Welcome to 2006....


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Why raise the top speed on a vehicle on America? Even if you live in Montana, I doubt there are many roads around where it would be safe to keep the car at 130mph for any extended period of time. You hit a pothole at the speed and you're in trouble...

I hit 100 mph on I-45 coming from Houston and it felt unsafe to keep the car there because the road is so crappy...hence, I lifted once hitting 100 and went back to cruising at 75. You need proper infrastructure to support such speeds.


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

cwinter said:


> You need proper infrastructure to support such speeds.


Starting with stricter licensing requirements.


----------

